# Bulova Sportstimer Stopwatch



## oldtiger (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello experts.

I have acquired a vintage Bulova Sportstimer stopwatch, and I am trying to find any information possible on it.

Google turns up NOTHING at all, so I thought I would post to the collectors for help.

I suspect this was made in the 50's or 60's by the leather look steel box, but any info on age, rarity, jewels, value would be GREATLY appreciated!

I am looking to buy a 12 hour stopwatch/timer and would also trade if anyone is interested.

Thank you!


----------

